# My Naruto drawings (Naruto and Sasuke)



## itsumo_sasuke (Oct 4, 2008)

I like the Naruto one more, it looks perfect in every way. The Sasuke one is pretty simple and neat.




What do you think?


----------



## Kadaobi (Oct 4, 2008)

It doesn't look bad with your pencile! Don't forgot to mess them up X) keep it up!


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 4, 2008)

Those are really beautiful. :>


----------



## thegreenspike (Oct 4, 2008)

this is some great work.  you managed to capture the characters, but have a really distinct style.  good work! ^^


----------



## Hentai (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay, you're really talented.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Oct 4, 2008)

I like the Sasuke one...Clean,simple and nice


----------



## saki kage (Oct 4, 2008)

i like 'um both keep it up


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow,after looking at this i think i should give up drawing.You are awesome!Keep it up +reps!


----------



## Horu (Oct 4, 2008)

I think those are two of the best pencil drawings I've seen here.

That Naruto looks quite young there.


----------



## itsumo_sasuke (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone, you're really kind.


----------



## TekJounin (Oct 5, 2008)

Excellent work!  Naruto looks so determined.


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 5, 2008)

very good work


----------



## Sen (Oct 5, 2008)

I think you did such a fantastic job!  I love both of them, they look excellent.  The first one is so detailed (the hair, the eyes, the collarbone, the clothes, all of it), it's great.  The second one is simple, but it looks right on.  XD  I really like how you did Sasuke's eyes and expression there.

Amazing.


----------



## Alice (Oct 5, 2008)

Naruto one is especially charming


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 5, 2008)

Omg  they're amazing... I like the Sasuke one... pek


----------



## Elle (Oct 5, 2008)

Especially the Sasuke drawing... soft and beautiful.  Naruto's is very well done too, just not crazy about his expression (definitely in character for when he was younger - just not handsome like he is now XD)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh, you do have a nice style, I like what you do with the shading. I do think that the tip of his nose is a little odd, but everything else is nicely done. Sasuke looks so gentle, nice to see him looking sweet. Love what you did with the movement of the hair. ;3


----------

